# cat drags items around the house!



## Leahdorus

This isn't why I'm here on the site but I thought I'd share that one of our cats, Cinder, has a habit of dragging items around the house while crying/meowing. She's done it since we got her about 4 years ago (she's about 7 yrs old), at first she would take jewelry off my dresser and leave it in various spots around the house. For a while, she would drag the kitchen dishtowel off its rack and leave it halfway across the house. Lately, she's taken to dragging sweatpants or even large bath towels from their spots to somewhere else in the house. It's kind of funny, except when the items get snagged by her claws. She tends to knead the item while crying, so it ends up all twisted, and sometime snagged. We don't consider it a problem but I wonder what it means. Anyone know?


----------



## marie73

Cleo started this almost as soon as Gigi was gone. The first time I heard her, I panicked, running through the house to find her. She sort of cries/talks/moans - hard to describe. But she only does it with specific toys.


----------



## Leahdorus

Yes, the crying is definitely a moan/cry unlike a regular meow cry. We can hear her doing it across the house sometimes and later will find whatever she's dragged. I try to praise her when I find it, since I have no idea what it means.


----------



## MowMow

My ex husband's cat, Anthony, used to do that. He had an Ernie(Sesame Street) beanie baby that he carried around and did that with.


----------



## lyle

One of the house cats does this too. Usually during the night. He drags his "favorite" toys around and leaves them at specific spots like at doorways and near the kitchen sink. I wonder why too.


----------



## Leazie

Molly does this with feathers from Da Bird (she has her own set). She cries as she carries them through the house. We always thank her as it seems like she is bringing us her prized toy. I'm not sure if this is the real reason, but she seems so pleased when we acknowledge her efforts.


----------



## gingersmamma

has a member of the house moved out reccently, you kitty could be finding things that smell like them and mourning maybe


----------



## Leahdorus

gingersmamma said:


> has a member of the house moved out reccently, you kitty could be finding things that smell like them and mourning maybe


Nope, she's been doing this since we got her about 4 years ago. She's doing it in the new house we just moved to this summer too. I think it's just her quirk!


----------



## Nan

Harli does this with a few toys of hers - mostly a little stuffed pillow and a little stuffed mouse. It's ususally when I'm upstairs, out of site and she'll bring it up and lay it somehere close by me. I think she's annoucing that she found prey.


----------



## Penny135

I'm thankful I have a vocally, quiet kitten. :smiles


----------



## CJinCA

Squeek does it too with her toy during daytime. I originally thought she wanted Lickorish to come out and play, but Lickorish just ignores it and sleeps. She seems to stop when she hears me coming.


----------



## Bubagump

that's adorabe that grabs big stuff like sweatpants


----------

